# My Coffin Pop Out



## willise (May 7, 2005)

I was thinking about something new for Halloween this year, but didn't want to put a lot of money into it. So I started scrounging through my "Halloween Treasure Chest" as my wife calls it.

I came up with an idea that, while not new, maybe a little different. I already had a coffin with a Blucky in it, so I though I may be able to scare some kids with an identical one, except animated. I had a couple of Bimba cylinders, a solenoid, and some 1x6 fence boards from a recent decking project. This is the result:










The coffin is based on the instructions on ScareFX.com : Halloween Home Haunts, Yard Haunts, and Haunting Information, Techniques, & Resources. I have also made his witch stirring the cauldron and highly recommend it!

This is the side view when activated:










I took a piece of 1" PVC pipe and ran it up the spine and into the head of the Blucky for strength and support. 

Finally, here is a closeup of the simple pop up mechanism:










It is just a piece of aluminum bar, with a hole in it to accept the cylinder rod. The rod has lock nuts on the top and bottom of the bar to make sure it stays put.

All in all, the project cost less than $20, since I had most of the materials anyway. In real terms, I expect that using Ebay for the cylinder and valve, buying the Blucky and building the coffin from scratch would come in at under $75 Canadian.

If anyone has any questions, let me know, and I will try to answer them as best I can.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good. Have fun scaring some little kids on Halloween!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent and a great design!


----------

